

Show HN: A Google chrome extension to add a little bro in your browsing. - swiil
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/bro-ifyme/hfpgpmnapkjlmdogaeiimdoplddnokeb?hl=en-US&utm_source=chrome-ntp-launcher&authuser=1

======
DonateKarma
Bro, did you give yourself a 5 star review? Not cool.

------
swiil
I whipped this up in a couple of hours as a fun project.

